# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Norsk excel, tilfeldig rekkefølge uten gjentakelse

## MMGHJ

Hei jeg skal lage en navnegenerator for klassen min. og det gjør at jeg må bruke en formel som gjør at navnene ikke blir gjentatt. nå bruker jeg formelen: 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Noen som vet hva formelen jeg skal bruke er?

takk på forhånd  :Smilie:

----------


## southward

Hei,

Dette blir oversatt med Google. Beklager for eventuelle feil.

Jeg har funnet en mulig løsning på:

http://www.ozgrid.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48489

Vedlagt er et eksempel jeg laget med den løsningen.

Håper det fungerer for deg, og er nyttig.

Cheers  :Smilie:

----------


## Tbez

Hei,

Morsomt at du spurte om dette nå, jeg satt og knotet litt med dette i forrige uke faktisk og har en løsning på dette.
All ære til Andrea Jones som skrev svaret på engelsk i Microsoftsamfunnet i 2012.

Her er en oversatt forklaring:
Jeg har brukt 9 verdier i eksempelet, men dette kan du endre ved å bytte alle 9-tall med et annet tall.

I celle A1 skriver du: Tilfeldige tall
I celle A2 skriver du: =TILFELDIGMELLOM(1;9)
I celle A3 skriver du array formelen: =N.STØRST(RAD($1:$9)*IKKE(ANTALL.HVIS($A$2:A2;RAD($1:$9)));TILFELDIGMELLOM(1;(9+2-1)-RAD(A2)))
Kopier celle A3 nedover så langt du trenger. Du vil få feilverdien #NUM når du har vært igjennom alle tallene 

NB: Formelen i A3 er en array formel. Isteden for å trykke Enter når du har skrevet den ferdig trykker du Ctrl + Shift + Enter.
Du vil se at det kommer {} klammer rundt formelen


Lag en navnetabell og bruk finn rad i b-kolonnen for å hente navnene.
Her følger en forklaring på hvordan du kan gå frem for å gjøre dette:

I celle B1 skriver du Navn
I celle D1 skriver du Navnetabell
I celle E1 skriver du Navn
I celle D1 skriver du 1
I celle D2 skriver du 2
fyll inn tallene helt ned til 9 i D-kolonnen
I E2 skriver du det første navnet
Fyll inn navnene i resten av E-kolonnen

I celle B2 skriver du =FINN.RAD(A2;D:E;2;USANN)
Kopier formelen nedover

Lykke til.
Hilsen Tbez

----------

